# Catfishing In Extream High Waters



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and my tournament partner fished the Apalachicola Flathead tournament last night. The River was a raging beast, at 17 feet she was moving some water. That didn't scare us one bit. Flooded rivers are a blast to fish once you figure out where the catfish go when the waters are high.

We fished hard all night long only sleeping for maybe an hour total. We managed to stay on the fish pretty good all night long. My partner took 1st place and I took the third place spot landing us a pretty good payday for the night.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good looking fish. Congratulations on the wins.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A few more photos from the Event


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

With that & 250 hush puppies, 100# French fries, 10 gal Cole slaw & 6 kegs of beer....ding ding ding....dinner is ready!!!
That's what I'm talk'in about!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work fer you and your partner!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very cool. I see they had a catfish queen and everything!
Congrats!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice seeing ya'll there. Ya'll must have done something right cause we only had 2 small ones all night...but it was a break from school so i'm not complaining. Back to studying for me, finals time!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Skiff, did you see the catfish queen? Yall might make a good couple!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Skiff, did you see the catfish queen? Yall might make a good couple!!


She was like 12 I think


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh ok. That would be weird
Nevermind


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Oh ok. That would be weird
> Nevermind


Yeah, the fact that she's 12 and I'm married. Lololol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah, the fact that she's 12 and I'm married. Lololol



Oh sorry - didn't know that either. That would be weird and a sin so again - Nevermind


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> skiff89_jr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the fact that she's 12 and I'm married. Lololol
> ...


Haha it's all good. I got a good kick out of it anyways lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Next Stop Jesup, Georgia


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We released all of our big fish after the tournament yet still had a pile of fillets for the freezer. I'm running out of room to put fish. Its very possible to fill freezers without killing the beast.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Did yall fish blownstown area or the National forest


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck in Jesup! I'll be fishing the Altamaha all summer long. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Good luck in Jesup! I'll be fishing the Altamaha all summer long. Looking forward to it.


There are some big flatheads on that river. Many 80-100lbers are caught


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats on the win.
What kind of lights are on your bow?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Congrats on the win.
> What kind of lights are on your bow?


6000 lumen LED


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Glenn is there a chance you could give us a few pointers as to where and how to target them in super high water. Great job on the tournament!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

gastonfish said:


> Glenn is there a chance you could give us a few pointers as to where and how to target them in super high water. Great job on the tournament!


Stay away from the current and flooded banks is your main priority


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres a video of the trip


----------

